# Chicken livers!



## chestnutbloom (Dec 13, 2014)

Howdy all! Here's a good reason to try my Q-matz for the first time....4 pounds of chicken livers!

All I did was rinse them off, chuck 'em on the matz and sprinkle some steak seasoning over the lot.













SAM_0200.JPG



__ chestnutbloom
__ Dec 13, 2014






Into the mes30 at max temp with pitmaster's choice pellets.

Now to enjoy some locally brewed wheat beer and see what happens! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















SAM_0201.JPG



__ chestnutbloom
__ Dec 13, 2014






Happy weekend!!!   -Rich


----------



## gary s (Dec 13, 2014)

Keep us posted, I did chicken livers the other night but were fried. Not many people we know like em but one of my wife's friends came over and I cooked a mess outside. Pretty darn good

Gary


----------



## bear55 (Dec 13, 2014)

What is max temp for your unit?  How long to cook?  I like livers and gizzards and have wondered how they'd be smoked.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2014)

chestnutbloom said:


> Howdy all! Here's a good reason to try my Q-matz for the first time....4 pounds of chicken livers!
> All I did was rinse them off, chuck 'em on the matz and sprinkle some steak seasoning over the lot.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Rich, lookin forward to how those turn out .....  TBS, chicken livers & some brewsky !  I like your thinkin !

:beercheer:

Justin


----------



## timberjet (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey, I have a big pack of those in the freezer. Was wondering what the heck to do with them. Watching.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Dec 13, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> What is max temp for your unit?  How long to cook?  I like livers and gizzards and have wondered how they'd be smoked!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## chestnutbloom (Dec 13, 2014)

I pulled one rack out to check how they are doing.













SAM_0207.JPG



__ chestnutbloom
__ Dec 13, 2014






You can tell the doneness by the deep color. I'll pull the other rack when they look like this.

Total time was about 2 hours. These are seriously good and won't last long. I can't think of anything I would change!

Q-matz worked great! I would like to see if a higher temp would change anything except time till done.

Thanks for watching! -Rich


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2014)

Man I love fried chicken livers, if they are half as good they gotta be a keeper!

One more thing for my to try list.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Dec 13, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> Man I love fried chicken livers, if they are half as good they gotta be a keeper!
> 
> One more thing for my to try list.


You can't beat fried but I'm telling ya these are sooo good. If you are doing a long smoke these would be

perfect to sneak in so you have something to nibble on while you wait for the main course.  Absolute candy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  -Rich


----------



## ajbert (Dec 13, 2014)

I've always favored gizzards over the livers but I never turned down livers.  Looks like yet another thing to toss into the smoker in the near future!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Dec 13, 2014)

AJBert said:


> I've always favored gizzards over the livers but I never turned down livers.  Looks like yet another thing to toss into the smoker in the near future!


Smoked giblets are amazing. Neck, gizzards, livers, hearts are so useful by themselves or put into a gravy (as I do) that

you will not be disappointed. Yum Yum Yum


----------



## icyhot (Dec 14, 2014)

Next time try wrapping in bacon with a jalapeno insiide.  Very good looking livers.


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice !!!         Jalapeno and bacon idea sounds good.    

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks very tasty! 

Happy smoken.

David


----------

